
Major Outage Reported at Slack - turingbook
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/c6kgei/major_outage_reported_at_slack/
======
shereadsthenews
Slack was also hard down 8 hours ago and been intermittently degraded since.
[https://downdetector.com/status/slack](https://downdetector.com/status/slack)

------
justaaron
Why anyone uses this glorified "hello world" app, let alone bases anything
serious on it, is beyond me.

